# Lightroom vs Nik Efex Silver Pro 2?



## 0ptics (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

So I recently heard of the program Nik Efex Silver Pro 2 and it's suppose to be the "best B&W" editting program out there, but I was wonder how is it that different from Lightroom? I haven't tried Nik Efex Silver Pro 2 and will research more about it, but would like your guys' input and advice on the program...LR is a great program overall while Nik Efex seems limited because it's for editing B&W photos ONLY.

1) How is it different from LR (other than it edits B&W photos only)?
2) Why is it "better" than LR for B&W? And how? (I've edited some of my photos to B&W and they came it fine.)

I'm just curious about the program, I'll eventually do more research and try out the 15 day free trial.

Thanks!
0ptics


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Nik software is a plugin for photoshop/lightroom/elements, its not a stand alone software. I have the whole Nik collection, they're good products, silver efex is really good for BW stuff, their whole suite is pretty good, but you need some kind of photoshop/lightroom/elements to use it. if you do, you can download the demos and try 'em out for a little bit:
Nik Software Inc.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 15, 2012)

I have both LR 4.1 and Nik Silver Efex Pro 2 and I find I use SEP2 for all my B&W conversions - you are right, it is limited, but that is its only set of functionality - B&W conversion and editing of the conversion.  I like a number of its features.  It comes with a variety of presets for B&W conversions that LR does not, although you may be able to build them in LR - I have never tried.  The B&W presets in LR have never really done it for me, but maybe I am just too fussy.  Nik also makes additional presets available on its website from time to time.  I like the U-point technology because it gives me more control over my conversions than anything that I find in LR, although maybe the adjustment brush and some of the other controls could suffice.  I do not know that it is better than LR, but overall, I just find it easier to use than LR when it comes to B&W conversions and post-conversion editing.  I would urge you to follow your research path and download the software free trial and try it out.  However, if Lightroom works for you, then that's what really counts.

You might also like to have a look at a set of B&W presets for LR that have been developed by Gavin Seim.  They are not free, but the price is not unreasonable Silver Shadows 2 - Black & White Presets for Lightroom .  HTH.

_____________
WesternGuy


----------

